# Feldberg Taunus "Bikepark"!



## Micro767 (13. November 2011)

Befragung zum Thema
"Sommerrodelbahn / Mountainbike-Park"

http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html

Ist zwar nicht ganz unsere Revier aber unterstützen können wir ja dennoch, bitte auch noch weiter sagen damit die Abstimmung pro Biker ausfällt


----------



## mkolb (14. November 2011)

äh, wo kann man denn da abstimmen ? Habe nur das Ergebnis gesehen, aber nichts, wo ich entsprechend draufklicken kann.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2011)

http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html

hoffentlich aber jetzt !


----------



## hergie (14. November 2011)

erledigt.


----------



## mkolb (14. November 2011)

sorry, ich bekomme nur die Anzeige: sie haben schon abgestimmt.
Nein, habe ich aber nicht. Doofe Sache.


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2011)

*mmh* 

bei mir funzt es und inzwischen hab ich schon beim nachschauen 3 mal abgestimmt 

Nur Angst macht mir das die % immer weiter auseinander gehen ! Heute morgen waren beide mal unter 50% und wir Biker hatten aufgeholt

Einfach mal auf ein anderes Menü drücken, zurück zur Umfrage und abstimmen. So geht es bei mir.

Und verteilt bitte diese Umfrage noch kann doch nicht sein das wir das nicht umbiegen können !


----------



## Arthur27 (14. November 2011)

Positive Stimme ist raus


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2011)

Tja und schon wurde die Umfrage geschlossen ......


----------



## lattu82 (4. Dezember 2011)

und gibt schon wieder neue infos zum thema bikepark feldberg???


----------



## floehsens (9. Dezember 2011)

ja, gibt es:

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/schmitten/11454347.htm

Und die Henriette van Helden macht sich Sorgen um die Trinkwasserversorgung! haha! das isch nischt lache!


----------

